# Any archers out there? Looking for take down bow/arrows.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking to add a take down arrow to my kit after seeing Dave's mod to his sling shot to shoot arrows.





 to give an idea the size I need as I own that bag and looking to add that to my kit.

Let me know if you know or have seen such an arrow in the GTA thanks.

Oh yes. I'm thinking of getting 2 arrows with practice heads for working up my marksmanship before moving on to board arrow heads or bunny busters so hopefully the price of the arrow is cheap so I can get two.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Forgot to mention in the second link the take down arrow is at 4m38s. Thanks in advance.


----------

